# Round footed Tarot



## Stephanus Kotze (15/2/18)

I really like my Tarot Pro, but why Vaporesso did nothing about the base when the upgraded from the 200W goes beyond me. Its "round feet" is the only thing that irritates me and now I lost my Gemini glass... it just tipped over on my desk.
Have a solution I will forward to Vaporesso though and keen to see their response... Training Wheels!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 13


----------



## Alex (15/2/18)

Brilliant

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/2/18)

Stephanus Kotze said:


> I really like my Tarot Pro, but why Vaporesso did nothing about the base when the upgraded from the 200W goes beyond me. Its "round feet" is the only thing that irritates me and now I lost my Gemini glass... it just tipped over on my desk.
> Have a solution I will forward to Vaporesso though and keen to see their response... Training Wheels!
> View attachment 122364
> View attachment 122366


It's going to be a while before I see something this funny, and useful. Nice work @Stephanus Kotze

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

